

US gooses economy with IT billions - mati
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/02/19/arra_it_spending/

======
CalmQuiet
This is the first attempt I've seen at a break-out of what portion of the
stimulus might go for IT. If they're right, it should bode well for IT jobs...
to a degree.

Only time will tell how much actually promotes _innovation_ in IT (even in
support of green technologies), and how much (e.g., in schools) just moves
systems from XP to Vista :/

